

W3C Must Seize High Ground on Web Standards Earlier, Says New CEO Jeffrey Jaffe - robertbud1
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/03/10/world-wide-web-consortium-must-seize-high-ground-on-web-standards-earlier-says-new-ceo-jeffrey-jaffe/

======
Kliment
Single-page link:

[http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/03/10/world-wide-web-
cons...](http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2010/03/10/world-wide-web-consortium-
must-seize-high-ground-on-web-standards-earlier-says-new-ceo-jeffrey-
jaffe/?single_page=true)

